# AWT-Frame im SWT-Fenster



## reibi (14. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein AWT-Frame in einem SWT-Fenster zeigen. Nur leider kommt immer eine Exception:

Hier mein Quellcode:


```
public class TestWindow2 {
	private Shell sShell=null;
	private OO oo=null;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Display display=Display.getDefault();
		TestWindow2 thisClass=new TestWindow2();
		thisClass.createSShell();
		thisClass.sShell.open();

		while(!thisClass.sShell.isDisposed()) {
			if(!display.readAndDispatch()) {
				display.sleep();
			}
		} // end while

		display.dispose();
	} // end main()

	private void createSShell() {
		sShell=new Shell();
		sShell.setText("Shell");
		sShell.setSize(new Point(300, 200));

		Composite mySWTComposite=new Composite(sShell, SWT.EMBEDDED);

		//java.awt.Frame myAWTFrame = SWT_AWT.getFrame(mySWTComposite);
		//anstatt
		java.awt.Frame myAWTFrame=SWT_AWT.new_Frame(mySWTComposite);
		myAWTFrame.setBounds(100, 100, 100, 100);

		java.awt.Panel myPanel=new Panel();
		myPanel.setBounds(100, 100, 100, 100);

		OO oo=new OO(myPanel);

		myAWTFrame.setBackground(new Color(0));
		myAWTFrame.add(myPanel);

		//oo.loadAndFill();
	} // end createSShell()
} // end TestWindow2
```


Und diese Exception wird immer geworfen:


```
Exception in thread "EventQueueMonitor-ComponentEvtDispatch" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no sljava in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at com.protocom.sso.javasso.SSOLoginScriptRunner.<clinit>(SSOLoginScriptRunner.java:625)
	at com.protocom.sso.javasso.JavaSSOJobMgr.<init>(JavaSSOHook.java:180)
	at com.protocom.sso.javasso.JavaSSOHook.guiInitialized(JavaSSOHook.java:270)
	at com.sun.java.accessibility.util.EventQueueMonitor.maybeNotifyAssistiveTechnologies(EventQueueMonitor.java:228)
	at com.sun.java.accessibility.util.ComponentEvtDispatchThread.run(EventQueueMonitor.java:637)
```

Vielleicht könnt ihr das File mal schnell ausführen und falls sich jemand damit auskennt mir eventuell helfen.


Ein Beispiel für sowas habe ich von hier: http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/inde.../src/org/eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet135.java



Danke für Eure Hilfe;-)


----------



## Wildcard (14. Dez 2007)

Liegen die SWT Libs denn im Library Path bzw. hast du dir erstmal eine FAQ durchgelesen/ein Tutorial gemacht?  :wink:


----------



## reibi (17. Dez 2007)

Hallo Wildcard, 
jep das ist alles ok. 

Das Fenster wird sogar angezeigt. Nur wird mir das AWT-Frame nicht angezeigt. 

...

Die Exception wird bei mir auch bei diesem EclipseBeispiel geworfen. Vielleicht kannste das mal bei Dir probieren und kucken ob die selbe Exception geworfewn wird.


Danke ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2007)

Da ich des öfteren mit SWT_AWT zu tun habe, kann ich dir versichern, das es bei mir funktioniert.
Ein Stacktrace der auch etwas mit dem Code Snippet zu tun hat, wäre allerdings hilfreich.


----------



## reibi (17. Dez 2007)

Das keiner der folgenden Leser durcheinander kommt, mache ich am besten noch mal einen neuen Forumseintag.

Aber(Wildcard), wäre echt klasse wenn Du mir bei diesem Problem weiterhilfst. Die Kombination von SWT und AWT erscheint mir sehr speziell, deshalb denke ich werden sich nur wenige damit auskennen.


----------

